# one local channel not working



## Bobry (May 21, 2021)

Until 2 days ago I was able to record Jeopardy on my local channel. That channel has gone fuzzy and does not work. All the other local channels are working fine. Any ideas on how to get it back? I've done all the reboot and restart functions.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

If OTA, it’s a reception issue, move your antenna.

If cable, call your provider.


----------

